# Bike Boxes for Time Translink frames?



## CycleLife (Apr 29, 2006)

Does anyone have recommendations for what brand/model of bike boxes work with Time frames (w/ integrated seat post)?


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

CycleLife said:


> Does anyone have recommendations for what brand/model of bike boxes work with Time frames (w/ integrated seat post)?


Unless you have a small frame with the seat very low, I would imagine you are going to have a big problem. 

This is one downside of the ISP.

You can remove the ISP on Time frames, and go with a standard seat-post configuration. That is something to think about if traveling with it is very important.


----------



## Originalyappa (Aug 20, 2007)

*Scicon Bags/Cases*

Have a look at http://www.scicon.it/aerotech.htm and http://www.scicon.it/aerocomfort.htm 

These say that they can accomodate bikes with ISP's


----------

